# Cherry Bark Red Oak Slabs 12/4



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I'm jealous.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

The first picture doesn't really give an idea of scale, but the second… wow. If I were closer to TX I I would consider buying one from you if they're for sale.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

We ship.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

$7 per bdft. plus shipping


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey *Jeff*, another great set of slabs.

What are you cutting these with? Bandsaw, circular, or chainsaw?


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

088 Stihl Working on 20 hp 3 phase Chainsaw slabbing / breakdown mill


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Good deal man. I run an 880 myself. I was just wondering because I saw the marks left by whatever was cutting the slabs and was trying to figure out what your set up was… it looked like chain marks to me, but I wasn't 100% sure.

You must run your saw perpendicular to the log most of the time. I tend to see-saw mine because it cuts faster, but usually I'm cutting wide logs so that makes sense.


----------



## Raven64 (Dec 18, 2014)

What would shipping fees be to High Point, NC??


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

In my oak, the pith cracks bad.


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

$200 - $400 for shipping.


----------



## Raven64 (Dec 18, 2014)

> $200 - $400 for shipping.
> 
> - Jeff_harden


 and the slab would be about $600.00 I'm guessing???

Raven


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Can I get total dimensions and cost to ship to 73170? I can pick up from a local hub or have it delivered to the house if it's the same cost.


----------



## LeviStarkey (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you still have this for sale?

What are the Dimensions?


----------



## Jeff_harden (May 15, 2012)

No that one was sold. We have 40 more cherry bark oak slabs kiln dried and ready go that are comparable to the one in the pic. Thanks Jeff

www.wood.hardencabinets.com


----------



## logboy73 (Jul 23, 2009)

Are you selling your slabs green, fresh off the mill, or kiln dried?


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet that it takes a long time to kiln dry those slabs.


----------



## logboy73 (Jul 23, 2009)

And they still crack.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Every single oak board or slab that I have ever cut (sawn) where the pith is left in the board, cracks. 100% probability.


----------

